# my 2 year old backdraft son



## bgr09 (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

He's a big boy. Does he throw color?


----------



## bgr09 (Dec 30, 2012)

Yes he is fairly large. Yes he throws lots of color when bred to a red nanny he threw a spotted a red and a spotted head and when bred to a different red he threw a spotted and 2 reds plus even some reds out of traditionals


----------

